# General Discussion > General Discussion / Chit Chat >  Famous Quotes

## jordan54254

"Clean code always looks like it was written by someone who cares"
(Robert C. Martin)
Realizing my potential has been what my career has been all about. Things I have dreamed"
(Tom Brady)
Source: https://quotessearchengine.com/tom-brady-quotes/
*AND*
What is the best quote you have ever seen, read, and or heard?

----------


## 2kaud

"I think there is a world market for maybe five computers."

Thomas Watson, president of IBM, 1943

----------

